# Is it still a fattie????



## smokingd (Jun 27, 2009)

So the wife is telling me food is to fatty (LMAO).  So I said baby how about a chicken smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

AKA CHICKEN FATTIE


I put some garlic powder, onion powder and some chili flakes on the chicken and ran it through the meat grinder.




My first fattie and weave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sorry no pics but i am on my own so washing 17000 times is not an option lol.  I stuffed with bread crumb, parm cheese, sage, breakfast sausage, onion, and mushroom.


I have to do this on my grill cause ups sucks. LOL explain later

I have one probe in the meat and one in a spud 

More to come is 3 here am at 105 going to pull at 160 as per Dawns advice


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 27, 2009)

Looking good, Dennis.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about the pick kid took my camera had to use my phone.  Internal temp 160F.  Foiled and let rest for 20 min.


It turned out juice and delicious


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks delicious.  Congrats on your first of many.


----------



## meatball (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great, I'll have to try one of these. My wife tells me the same thing and she's been asking me to try one with chicken or turkey instead.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 28, 2009)

looks great.  I tried one with ground chicken awhile back and it was very dry.  I can't tell did you use chicken breasts or is that ground?


----------



## rondiaz (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good I may have to try one with ground turkey sometime, or you can buy turkey sausage too I know.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 28, 2009)

It's actually ground chicken breast I put a little pork fat in with it to stop it from drying out SHHHH don't tell the wife


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

To me it's a fattie but you mite have to go to the funk and wangnale dictinary for the true definiction and well you there check my spelling. It's a very good idea so how did it taste, thats the final answer Good=fattie Bad= not fattie.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 28, 2009)

It was full on fattie


----------



## billbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good! I am curious as to how the chicken stayed together when you were rolling it. I would imagine it was a delicate process.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 29, 2009)

Not at all Billbo it stayed together just fine.


----------



## fired up (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like a fatty to me. Nice one.


----------



## cman95 (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like a fattie, slices like a fattie.....must be a fattie. Good job.


----------



## bbrock (Jun 29, 2009)

Look good do you have any left? I wish my bacon weave would turn out like yours..


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I'll try this...looks VERY delicious!! What wood 4 smoke did you use??


----------

